# New Fish!



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

So last week I won a fish over on Aquabid (my first aquabid purchase). He was supposed to be here on the 6th, but I just got an email from my trans-shipper(Jennifer Viveiros, who is amazing!!) saying I wont get him til the 14th because there was no room left on the flight from Thailand for this week (she says this happens alot).  Oh well, one more week to wait isn't so bad, right? Anyway, here he is:


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

omg i waaaaant!!!!!!!!!!! he is pure amazing! 0_0;


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Eek!!! Want to send him to me instead? Haha jk!! lol He sure is amazing though!


----------



## MangoTart (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats! ^^ I hope he arrives safely. : )


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

@Wow, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG!! He is a stunner. I LOVE him. Great looking betta.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

WOWZA!!!! That is one good lookin' dude!!! 

If you don't mind my asking, what did you have to pay in transhipper fees?


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> WOWZA!!!! That is one good lookin' dude!!!
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what did you have to pay in transhipper fees?


I paid about $40 total


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

That's not the worst - actually better than I would have thought. Thanks!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

NP! I paid $36 for express shipping (Live Arrival Guarantee) and then about $5 shipping (in Thailand) + cost of fish  Grand total around $61..which really isn't terrible considering what the trans-shipper has to actually go through to get the fish (going to airport, waiting, gas money ect) and I am guaranteed a live fish, or I get a replacement for free..and the fish is really good quality, not like pet store ones ^^


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I hear ya about pet store ones - although my first betta years ago was a pet store betta that lasted about 1 1/2 years. He probably would have lived longer had I known about weekly water changes!! 

I now get all my bettas from breeders. I'm more comfortable with doing it that way. 

$61.00 for a singe betta is a tad rich for my blood, but more power to ya!!! Hope he arrives safe and sound and has a nice long life!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> I hear ya about pet store ones - although my first betta years ago was a pet store betta that lasted about 1 1/2 years. He probably would have lived longer had I known about weekly water changes!!
> 
> I now get all my bettas from breeders. I'm more comfortable with doing it that way.
> 
> $61.00 for a singe betta is a tad rich for my blood, but more power to ya!!! Hope he arrives safe and sound and has a nice long life!


XD Oh I know it's expensive and I would never *usually* spend that much money ever on a fish, but the last few weeks I picked up a ton of over-time and I've been really working hard... and I've really really wanted a fish off aquabid for some time.I have all my bills paid off for the month, so I figured why not?


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

He's a beaut! :-D


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish:


----------



## reptileboy (Jun 23, 2010)

wow he is gorgeous!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Why not, indeed!!! You earned it, you DESERVE it & he is SOOOOO beautiful!!!!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I love marbles


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Hopeful (Dec 27, 2009)

Whats the process like? The fish in Asia are such better quality but I figured dealing with a trans-shipper wasn't worth it.
The fish is nice by the way. I <3 marbles


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Hopeful said:


> Whats the process like? The fish in Asia are such better quality but I figured dealing with a trans-shipper wasn't worth it.
> The fish is nice by the way. I <3 marbles


It's actually really easy. Before I even bidded on the fish, I emailed one of the trans-shippers on the list just to ask what the process is because I didn't really understand it. I wasn't expecting an email back for a bit, but I had an e-mail back within 10 minutes! Anyway so you bid on a fish and win. You get an e-mail saying you won, then gives you the e-mail of the person who owns the fish, so you e-mail them and tell them what trans-shipper you want to use. The person then e-mails you back, gives you the total, then you pay him on paypal. Next, if you want to prepay the shipping of the fish to your house (gives you an early ship date) e-mail the trans-shipper and give them a heads up how many fish they have coming for you, and they will send you back a total and voila! your done! The fish is shipped the the transhipper, then the transhipper gets it to you


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Pixierella (Jul 15, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------

